# Graves and Surgery



## Amazinggrace

Hello, I am new to the forum. I have a few surgery questions.

I have Graves, and am going in for surgery on the 14th of May. I have been on methimezole for almost 2 years now, I have been taken off twice and relapsed within weeks.

I am nervous about being "put to sleep" for the surgery. I have never had any surgeries, and will be having a TT.

Also I am to start taking SSKI 1-3 drops, 3x a day on Friday. Has anyone taken these? My surgeon said the flavor is horrible. Did you measure the drops by .0_ mls or actual dropletts?

Thank you for any information, encouragement you have to offer. I have researched until I can't anymore, but to read actual experiences is very helpful as well. There are only so many medical articles one can read.


----------



## joplin1975

I don't have Graves, but I wanted to tell you that it's going to be ok. I can absolutely appreciate the fear of being put to sleep. I was there. Massive anxiety...I was a mess.

As I told another poster, I get really mad at a friend of mine who was trying to relax me by saying that all that was going to happen was that I was going to go to the hospital, change into some ugly pajamas, take a quick nap, wake up and it'd all be over. I was SO ticked off that she was dismissing my feelings...

Turns out, she was right.


----------



## Amazinggrace

joplin1975 said:


> I don't have Graves, but I wanted to tell you that it's going to be ok. I can absolutely appreciate the fear of being put to sleep. I was there. Massive anxiety...I was a mess.
> 
> As I told another poster, I get really mad at a friend of mine who was trying to relax me by saying that all that was going to happen was that I was going to go to the hospital, change into some ugly pajamas, take a quick nap, wake up and it'd all be over. I was SO ticked off that she was dismissing my feelings...
> 
> Turns out, she was right.


Thank you.

At least I know others had the same fear. My surgery will be the first of the morning, so at least once I get there it will move quickly.

Did you get any medication before the OR to help relax you?

The other thing that worries me is the weight gain, almost everyone seems to experience.

I have already gained 10lbs over the course of the last two years treatment. I know that doesn't seem like a lot, but I am short and it shows. I do not want to gain more, or buy another size clothing. That is on the bottom of my list, I know it is my vanity speaking, but it is another hard pill to swallow.


----------



## joplin1975

In my hospital, we checked in to the recovery care unit. I was assigned a room, changed in a gown, and waited for the OR to call (I was an add-on and surgery didn't start until 3:30...the wait was NOT fun).

Once the call came, one of the CNAs brought up a gurney and wheeled me down to the waiting room outside of the OR. It wasn't until then that I signed all the surgery consents etc, so I was unable to take anything -- they wanted me clear headed. One I signed everything, they gave me versed (me: "give me enough to knock down a raging bull") and from that point on, I was happy as a clam. My husband tells me that I was loudly and enthusiastically negotiating the sale of a horse as I was being wheeled into the OR. 

I'll tell you that I was too proud to admit that I was having issues with anxiety -- I had a massive and truly awful panic attack two days before surgery and ended up in the bath tub (no water, just me and my clothes and a cat -- totally normal, right? My cat has still not forgiven me), hyperventilating for an hour or so. If I had to do it again and if I had any piece of advice, I'd say don't be afraid to tell your surgeon that you are having trouble staying on top of your anxiety and ask for some medication. I wish I had. I really, really do. I just didn't know what to expect and the fear of the unknown was just too much. In the end, it's a very easy surgery, but no matter how many times people tell you that, it's hard for your brain to process it.


----------



## webster2

Hi, I wish you the best. Let the staff know that you are nervous. I did from the time I entered the building, it helped me to verbalize my fears. I think they are used to that. I asked a ton of questions with the pre-op staff.

The surgery isn't really bad, nor is the recovery. It was not painful. I was really a mess before. Graves was going on in my body for a long time before I was diagnosed. I feel so much better now.

As far as weight goes, I am still a work in progress. My dog has lost 4 pounds from our daily exercise. 

I wish you the best!


----------



## webster2

I wanted to tell you that yes, they did give some medication in the pre-op area to relax me. It was great! I still prattled on asking questions but the edge was off. Also, if you have problems with nausea from anesthesia, let them know that too...they have some good stuff for that too!


----------



## Amazinggrace

Thank you both. Lots of deep breaths between now and then. 

Webster2 I don't know if I have nausea from anesthesia, since I've never had any before. Hopefully not, that sounds really awful. Did you have to take the SSKI before surgery? Did you find anything helped to mask the taste?


----------



## webster2

Amazinggrace said:


> Thank you both. Lots of deep breaths between now and then.
> 
> Webster2 I don't know if I have nausea from anesthesia, since I've never had any before. Hopefully not, that sounds really awful. Did you have to take the SSKI before surgery? Did you find anything helped to mask the taste?


No, I didn't have to take them, never heard of them. I am sure someone will know about them.

You'll get through it! Deep breathing is helpful. I feel so much better, and I hope for the same for you too!


----------



## Octavia

joplin1975 said:


> As I told another poster, I get really mad at a friend of mine who was trying to relax me by saying that all that was going to happen was that I was going to go to the hospital, change into some ugly pajamas, take a quick nap, wake up and it'd all be over. I was SO ticked off that she was dismissing my feelings...
> 
> Turns out, she was right.


Yep...that's pretty much it! As surgeries go, I couldn't have asked for an easier one. 

And I have no idea what SSKI is...please enlighten me???


----------



## Amazinggrace

Octavia said:


> Yep...that's pretty much it! As surgeries go, I couldn't have asked for an easier one.
> 
> And I have no idea what SSKI is...please enlighten me???


SSKI is Potassium Iodide. From what my endo says, it is a standard treatment 10 days prior to surgery for Graves patients. It is supposed to make the thyroid less vascular, and help prevent thyroid storm during, and after surgery.

Here is a European study link: http://www.eje-online.org/content/147/3/293.full.pdf


----------



## webster2

Sounds like a good idea. I had a storm a year ago, don't ever want that or wish it on anyone. I wonder if iSSKI is like lugol's solution?


----------



## desrtbloom

Hi Hon:

I took the SSKI drops. That is standard protocol. You'll do great! Just be kind to yourself and patient in your recovery. Don't try and over do it. And remember ICE, ICE, ICE your neck as it will keep the swelling down and help in healing. Everyone is different in their recovery, so don't stress just allow yourself to heal and be kind to yourself. Sending prayers for a successful surgery and recovery.

:hugs:


----------



## Amazinggrace

webster2 said:


> Sounds like a good idea. I had a storm a year ago, don't ever want that or wish it on anyone. I wonder if iSSKI is like lugol's solution?


Yes, they are very similar, from what I have read.

Here is a comparison: Potassium iodide is available
as a saturated solution (_SSKI_) which contains 38-40 mg of idode per drop, or as Lugol's solution
which contains 6-8 mg of iodide/drop (5% iodine and 10% potassium iodide).

Sited from: http://www.auburn.edu/~deruija/endo_thyroiddrugs.pdf


----------



## I DClaire

Good luck! The odds are very, very much in your favor that you'll do fine with the surgery. I wasn't particularly afraid of being put to sleep but everything leading up to the morning I went to the hospital gave me extreme anxiety.

I told my surgeon when we scheduled the date that I was worried and he gave me a wonderful suggestion - even if you have to wait a little bit, secure the first surgery available in the morning. I did and I'm so glad.

For me, everything went so quickly I didn't have time to panic. I got to the hospital, quickly changed into a gown, our minister popped in to see me but on his heels was an anesthesiologist explaining what the procedure would be like...and that's the last thing I remember!!

I hadn't had much to eat for 2-3 days and by breakfast the next morning I was starving!!


----------



## polly

Being put under was my worst fear too, but everything went great! Had I known this I would have had my TT years ago!

Will keep you in my prayers on your surgery date!


----------



## honeylove35

My name is Jackie I have Graves and I had a tt on 4/17/12 i haven't been put on any replacement yet . I had very low calcium levels after and i've been taking 12 tums a day which helps I go back to the surgeon this thursday and my endo on the 18th I have been extremely exhausted has anyone else experianced this ?


----------



## joplin1975

Is there any reason they are delaying the start of your replacement medication. Yes, you should be exhausted if you aren't on meds.


----------



## Andros

webster2 said:


> Sounds like a good idea. I had a storm a year ago, don't ever want that or wish it on anyone. I wonder if iSSKI is like lugol's solution?


I believe that is exactly what it is.


----------



## honeylove35

They haven't said anything about the dealy I'm going to ask the surgeon on thursday would the methimizole help for now ?


----------



## joplin1975

I can't imagine it would, but I don't know. Most people who don't need follow up RAI are started on replacement medication very soon after surgery. I hope they give you a prescription ASAP.


----------



## honeylove35

I haven't heard of any reason for the dealy i will ask surgeon on thursday I also have RA and my hips hurt so very bad. What about taking the methimizole now ?


----------



## Andros

honeylove35 said:


> My name is Jackie I have Graves and I had a tt on 4/17/12 i haven't been put on any replacement yet . I had very low calcium levels after and i've been taking 12 tums a day which helps I go back to the surgeon this thursday and my endo on the 18th I have been extremely exhausted has anyone else experianced this ?












TT is no walk in the park but one has to consider what you had to go through before they decided to do surgery!

Graves' is a devastating disease. How are your eyes?

Hopefully your doctor will do labs and if indicated, get you started on thyroxine replacement.

Meanwhile, take care of yourself. There is only one you and I am very sorry you have had to go through this ordeal.


----------



## Amazinggrace

honeylove35 said:


> I haven't heard of any reason for the dealy i will ask surgeon on thursday I also have RA and my hips hurt so very bad. What about taking the methimizole now ?


No, do not take the methimizole. Methimizole is an anti-thyroid drug, it suppresses the natural thyroid hormones in your body. If you had a TT then you have no hormones to take away. Your surgeon or endo will prescribe synthroid, a thyroid hormone replacement drug, or something similar. I would call and ask the surgeons office. Maybe it was an oversight not to start you at the hospital.

Does the surgeon suspect cancer? Are your scheduled to recieve radioactive iodine?


----------



## Amazinggrace

I am home resting, surgery is done, my drainage area hurts more than the thyroidectomy incison. My calcium was 9.2. My voice sounds like me, just very weak.

Thank you all for the thoughts and prayers. Now to rest, and heal.


----------



## joplin1975

Glad to hear you are doing well. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## webster2

Glad to hear you are home! Wishing you a swift and healthy recovery!


----------



## Andros

Amazinggrace said:


> I am home resting, surgery is done, my drainage area hurts more than the thyroidectomy incison. My calcium was 9.2. My voice sounds like me, just very weak.
> 
> Thank you all for the thoughts and prayers. Now to rest, and heal.


There is no place like home!! So glad to hear from you and I am sorry for the pain but you really do sound great all things considered.

Yes; rest, heal and pamper your self to the enth degree!


----------



## oceanmist

It's true its all true!! Those pj's are ugly!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Everything else isn't as bad as you think.


----------

